
TensorFlow101: A simple Convolutional Neural Network Using TensorFlow - nihitd
https://github.com/nihit/TensorFlow101
======
p1esk
The input sizes in the diagram appear to be wrong:
[https://github.com/nihit/TensorFlow101/blob/master/fig/cnn_a...](https://github.com/nihit/TensorFlow101/blob/master/fig/cnn_architecture.png)

It should be 24x24 in the conv. layer, not 28x28, and so on.

~~~
nihitd
Actually, spatial dimensions are maintained across convolution layers by
adding appropriate padding - only the pooling layers change spatial
dimensions. I believe "padding = SAME" argument takes care of this in
Tensorflow(?)

~~~
p1esk
Why would you want to maintain spatial dimensions? Padding here does not make
any sense.

